
Facebook have quietly retired their Notifications RSS Feed - Jaruzel
https://www.facebook.com/notifications
======
zdkl
Eh, since they decided to fill it with "trending" stories it was pretty much
garbage anyway. Seems like they're pushing _really_ hard to remove value from
their platform

------
el3ctron
this is very bad, the open web dreamed by Aaron Swartz, is becoming a feudal
empire governed by authoritarian executives.

